# For those who have been wondering how we are doing......



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Today, Saturday 3/10/2012 it has been one week since Girlie/Dolcina is gone.:crying:

Poupetta and I feel very lonely without her. Here is Poupetta.....










Your prayers have been so helpful, and your messages even more.
I have been reading them again and again to lift my spirit and to be able to get through with the agony and the despair....

In the back yard, I have designated a space for a pot with flowers for baby Dolcina.:tender: Her body is not there, but it's to honor her memory. 
Here is a picture, and Poupetta is looking at it....




















Just a week before Dolcina died, I bought a stroller for her, 
and here is a picture for you to see, Poupetta is in it and a stuffed animal posing in it.




















I have been e-mailing and calling breeders all over the Country to find a new pupp. 

I am looking for a female retiree, not older than 4 years old, preferably in the 4-5 lbs.

I already spoke to Tammy at TaJon Maltese (in Tennessee) and we might have something in the works.
I may want a second one, so if anyone knows of anyone else, please let me know.

I am also talking to a local lady in California by the name of Mary Day who is also helping me find a fluff,
so I hope that very soon my home will be a happy home again, full of Maltese Angels.:innocent:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Poupetta looks so sweet, standing there by the memorial flower. I know she misses her sister... Dolcina is watching over her and all her family from the bridge...

Hugs...♥♥♥


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Sammy- I'm glad that you can feel our support for you through this time. The flowers for Dolcina are wonderful and I know that she will forever be in your heart. I hope that Time and your search for a new pup brings healing to you and miss Poupetta. :hug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Sammy, I know it is hard for you and Poupetta. The memorial is a special place where you both can go and think of her. I am so glad that you are thinking of a little TaJon retiree. Please know that we care and thinking of you! Good luck in your search...Please keep us informed!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sammy, your garden is beautiful & a perfect place to set aside a "remembarance place" for little Dolcina. It looks like Poupetta understands what it is all about. Animals are so intuitive. 
I am also happy to hear that you are starting your search for another, or more, baby(ies) to join the family. It shows your love for Dolcina in a very practical way. 
I send you healing hugs & many prayers that you will find comfort knowing that you will always have sweet memories of your precious babies! God's speed in your search.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh how my heart breaks for you all. ♥ Though your precious Dolcina cannot ever be replaced, I hope you will be able to find that perfect new baby to spoil and have as a companion for your beautiful Poupetta.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What a wonderful remembrance for your precious Dolcina!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sammy,

I was glad to see that you are starting to feel somewhat better and that you are searching again for a little companion for Poupetta (or perhaps two). I know that we are all keeping you in our thoughts and Prayers. Your little memorial for Dolcina is just beautiful and a lovely tribute to her memory. And like Sandi said, animals sure are intuitive!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Sammy,
Thank you for keeping us posted. I enjoyed the pictures very much. It looks like southern California...I miss it so much. I am keeping my ears open for a retiree for you. Give Poupetta lots of kisses from me and Ru Ru. Ru was so sad when Lily died, she knows how Poupetta feels.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It breaks my heart, when one of our precious fluffs die, and the other left behind wonders what has happened to their friend????you are still in my prayers, and hoping for you to get a little companion for Poupetta , that you will once again feel joy with your fluff family! The memorial you set up for Dolcina is lovely!


----------



## emmy123 (Jan 22, 2012)

What a sweet way to remember. Your entire yard is beautiful and the special place that you have made in memory of Dolcina is lovely. I just know that you will find the perfect fluff to add to your family.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Sammie I am so sorry for your loss, I read about Dolcinas passing and was in tears, I'm sorry haven't been around more recently to send my love and prayers your way. I know how much you and Poupetta loved Dolcina and I'm sure your home will be filled with another bambino soon enough. What a beautiful picture that is of Poupetta remembering Dolcina.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Poupetta looks so sad  Her eyes are sad :crying: I just want to scoop her up and snuggle her.

:grouphug: Hugs for both of you.

The flowers are beautiful.

Sending you prayers and comforting thoughts while you search for another addition to your family.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sammie -- I know that you and Poupetta are just lost without little Dolcina. You can see how lost Poupetta looks.

What a beautiful tribute to Dolcina. I love the plant and the picture with Poupetta is perfect. She will forever be in both of your hearts. She is now a little Angel and will be watching over your.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sammy - I wish we could all roll back time so that you would have a little more with Dolcina but you gave her enough love to last a lifetime and she knew it. :wub:Your memory place for her is beautiful as she was and a wonderful place to go to and recall fond memories. 
I sent you a PM with another suggestion for a retiree. Hope it helps. And Tammy is in Oklahoma not Tennessee. Hoping that you will find a wonderful little girl to complete your and Poupetta's family again. :wub::wub: We anxiously await this happening and send you our love and prayers as always. :smootch:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Poupetta looks so sweet and has beautiful eyes. I hope you will soon have a playmate for her to keep you both company. Your flowers and garden are a lovely way to remember little Dolcina.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sammy
I have thought about and said prayers for your continued healing since you lost your beautiful little girl. 
{{{hugs}}}


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Dear Sammy, what a wonderful tribute to sweet Dolcina. Hopefully, a new baby will help you and Poupetta heal. Dolcina will be deeply missed here on SM. :crying::wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

The picture of Poupetta with Dolcina's flowers is worth a million words Sammy. That is so very sweet. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have thought of you so many times, I teared up when I saw the pot of flowers with Poupetta standing next to it, and then the picture with Poupetta in the stroller with a stuffed animal.
I pray soon your hearts will be full with a new little life to enjoy.

Dolcina will be remembered by many of her awnties:wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

:grouphug: Dear Sammy, 

Thank you so much for checking in and letting us know how you and precious Poupetta are holding up. Your photos were so beautiful and touching. I too will pray for the perfect little Malt to enter your lives and heal your hearts. 

Hugs and kisses,


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I love the garden, it is such a nice tribute to your little baby. So glad you have such a nice place to reflect on the beautiful memories of her. Prayers for continued healing.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Beautiful pictures Sammy. I just know you'll find your next fluff(s) soon. You're still in my prayers.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Lots of love to you and Poupetta. Your memorial is such a beautiful tribute to Dolcina. Whenever you look at those flowers, you'll be able to remember your time with her.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a beautiful memorial for Dolcina. When i lost my cats and my first dog we planted a Hamlin Orange Tree which was so fitting since i called my orange tabby "handsome orange" in Gus's memorary, we even got tiny little oranges from Gus's tree. We planted an Eastern Redbud for Shelby my dog just very fitting because the leaves are heart shaped. When i lost Molly we planted a pink dog flower tree in her memory. I find alot of comfort looking in the back yard and seeing their trees.


----------

